# Greetings from Kong Audio



## sosayweall2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi everyone. This is Anthony Chou from Kong Audio. I'm responsible for the PR and sales matters at ChineeKong. The producer and owner of Kong Audio is Dongsheng Shan, a seasoned film/TV/games score composer in China. 

Some of you probably have heard of Kong Audio already, but it's most likely we are still a fresh name to many of you. In short, we are a new addition to the sampling world and we specialize in sampling traditional Chinese instruments of all sorts. 

We currently have three products in our Chinee Series line: ChineeWinds(various type of flutes), ChineeKong V2(Percussions), and ChineeErhu(a bowed two-strings instrument). I won't get into the details as you guys can check that up on our website. We have some freebie plugs and loops for your pleasure too. There'll be more stuff coming up this year soon and we will work hard to keep on providing the best sampled Chinese instrumets possible. 

It took us quite some efforts to get started, as credibility can only be earned gradually over time. With the positive receptions we gathered along the way bit by bit, we think it's probably the time for us to test the water and join this forum to see if we can provide something of value for more musicians around the world. 

Thanks to Fred for the great forum. It's a pleasure to be here.


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Anthony,

I bought the Chineese Winds as soon as they came out. However, I'm on a Mac so I can't use your other instruments. I hope you'll someday release your other instruments for Mac and Kontakt users.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 7, 2006)

Here is a link

http://www.chineekong.com/

and welcome


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Anthony,

Welcome to V.I.! Enjoy!

Cheers,


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome to V.I. Anthony! Great having you here - good fortune with your offerings and see you around the forums.


----------



## sosayweall2 (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. 

Hi Ivan, nice to see you here too.  Love the new Galactica to bits - simply stunning in every aspect, be it visual or soundtrack-wise...


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 8, 2006)

Outside question here,

Are you on mainland China or Taiwan?

If you are on mainland China, how do you deal with residuals from making music?


----------



## ROSS (Feb 8, 2006)

*well*

I am a Mac user too, I hope you can make it in AU format or Giga format so that we can use them all...


----------



## sosayweall2 (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Craig, I'm from Taiwan. Sorry, I'm not sure what do the musicians in the Mainland do with their residuals.


Hi Ross, it's mostly due to that the sales of ChineeWinds Giga samplesets - which we believe is among the best flute samplesets out there - hasn't been doing as expected, so we dropped the plan of releasing subsequent Giga projects. We have talked with various sampler engine developers about licensing a new engine, so hopefully we'll be able to release a cross-platform package one day in the future.


----------



## Ed (Feb 9, 2006)

sosayweall2 said:


> Hi Ross, it's mostly due to that the sales of ChineeWinds Giga samplesets - which we believe is among the best flute samplesets out there - hasn't been doing as expected, .



You need more publicity man! Sell it on soundsonline.com or timespace.com, or something. I wouldnt have known about if if we didnt have a thread here a while ago. If people dont know about you, they cant buy your stuff! :D


----------



## sosayweall2 (Feb 16, 2006)

Ed said:


> sosayweall2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ross, it's mostly due to that the sales of ChineeWinds Giga samplesets - which we believe is among the best flute samplesets out there - hasn't been doing as expected, .
> ...



For various reasons and with the suggestions from friends doing professional sampling in the West, we decided to go ahead and do it ourselves. It should have a better result in the long run. Hopefully more people will give the names outside of the major brands a chance. :wink:


----------



## TheoKrueger (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi Anthony and Kong Audio! Welcome aboard, i am a big fan of your ChineeWinds and Chinee Erhu, the way those samples take reverb and sit in a mix is incredible.

The sounds themselves are very expressive, consistent and wonderful. Just love them 

I would like to see the same samples in a Kontakt 2 version someday. With the new scripts available it is possible to do realistic legato and slurs with the Erhu, now that would be something eh? 

Theo


----------



## VIP Music (Feb 17, 2006)

synergy543 said:


> Hi Anthony,
> 
> I bought the Chineese Winds as soon as they came out. However, I'm on a Mac so I can't use your other instruments. I hope you'll someday release your other instruments for Mac and Kontakt users.



Me too.

Mac/Kontakt user here as well. I hope that those versions can be made available! 

Also, any plans to 'Receptorize' your plugins? 

Michael Lin
A&R Director/Producer
ALFA MUSIC


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi and welcome on VI!


----------



## sosayweall2 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi Theo, 

thanks for the kind words. We can only publish the libraries in some other formats when we are ready - it's quite hard, to be honest. But we'll get there eventually. 


Hi Michael,

It's nice to see you around here. We are very interested in getting them to work with Receptor, and we have talked to MUSE about this, but...well...maybe someday it will happen...For now, only MiniDizi and MiniErhu can work with Receptor.

@Waywyn, thanks!


----------



## VIP Music (Feb 17, 2006)

sosayweall2 said:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> It's nice to see you around here. We are very interested in getting them to work with Receptor, and we have talked to MUSE about this, but...well...maybe someday it will happen...For now, only MiniDizi and MiniErhu can work with Receptor.
> 
> @Waywyn, thanks!



Great to see you here too. About the Receptor, since you're in Taiwan, if you ever need someone to beta-test the 'Receptorization' for you, let me know!


----------



## sosayweall2 (Feb 20, 2006)

VIP Music @ Fri Feb 17 said:


> Great to see you here too. About the Receptor, since you're in Taiwan, if you ever need someone to beta-test the 'Receptorization' for you, let me know!



Sure. But it may take a while before we try to take on this Receptor issue...


----------

